# SATAN SPEAKS



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

if youre a listener of coast to coast am, like mois, you would have heard last nights long awaited statement from the devil channeller 'Dimitri'. if not, heres a lil background info.

a few months ago, George Noory, the host of coast to coast am, the highest rated and most listened to talk radio program in the nation, recieved an email from a man claiming he could channel the devil. he proposed that george do an interview with the devil, as it would be an awesome opportunity. george thought, if this really is true, even if the chances of that are small at best, it would be THE interview of all time. he told the listeners about this, and agreed to do the interview on the condition that he be allowed to have a priest present, ya know, just in case. well the devil refused. this made george wary, so he asked the listeners to give him as much feedback as possible, before he made a commitment to do the interview. the feedback was overwelmingly against doing the interview. one guy called in and said he better do it or else the devil will get pissed and you dont want to piss off the devil! in the end, george decided NOT to do the interview, but consented to let the channeller come in to give a brief statement, that will be played on the air.

well, last night george played that statement, and i gotta say, it wasnt what i was expecting. almost too cheezy to be true. george insists that its really the guy talking only into a microphone, and the only tampering that they did to the tape is to enhance it because the guys voice was so deep when he started chanelling. so the voice you are hearing is actually higher then what came out of his mouth. anyway, if you dont want to listen, the devil states in short that, 'we are winning', and that somethings gonna happen around good friday.

you can listen to it HERE

there is also a pic of 'Dimitri', that they took of him in the studio. is that an orb? SPOOOOOOOOKY!!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks, I needed a laugh.

Not only have these guys spoken with the devil (f3g) but they are experts when it comes to ghosts and UFO's too!

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/
http://www.coasttocoastam.com/shows/2006/02/

From their site.
================================

Recently:

* Valentine's '06
* Anomaly: Alien Boy
* Alien Petroglyph
* Speeding 'Spaceship'
* Brazilian UFO
* Dead Alien? --Updated
* Graveyard Ghost
* Star Traveler Pendant
* Jesus Rock
* UFO From Plane
* Ghost on the Move

================================

*Pure garbage.*


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

You yanks are hilarious.

Only in America.

I was thinking of augmenting my income stream by going to the states to become an evangelist. With an overwhelming 90% plus of Americans claiming to be Christians, I simply can't lose. I'll start with doing a Lazarus and raising someone from the dead (obviously all staged just like the other charlatans). If I manage to fool only 0.1% of the population I still have about 2 million followers - then all I have to do is get them to send 10% of their income to my bank account to help my church. It's just too easy.

That Benny Hin character is the one I despise the most. Next time he comes to Sydney I'd love to get people with terminal cancer to test him and prove that he couldn't help a granny cross the road. That prick must be exposed. And even if he was there will still be believers out there, hence why my venture I mentioned above is foolproof.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Recently:

* Valentine's '06
* Anomaly: Alien Boy
* Alien Petroglyph
* Speeding 'Spaceship'
* Brazilian UFO
* Dead Alien? --Updated
* Graveyard Ghost
* Star Traveler Pendant
* Jesus Rock
* UFO From Plane
* Ghost on the Move

those are emails from listeners. not show topics.

coast to coast am started as a paranormalistic show, and they still do shows about aliens and ghosties but most of the shows now have to do with science, physics, and politics and most of their guests are highly regarded in their field. they also include skeptics and even cynics to show their side of things when interviewing guests. its a fricken awesome show and thats why they are the fastests growing talkradio program in the world.

recap from lastnights show:

Extra Dimensions & Global Warming
Professor of Theoretical Physics at Harvard University and author of Warped Passages, Lisa Randall talked about various topics in Physics, including the fascinating idea that there may be extra dimensions. In the first hour, Art was joined by physicist Noam Mohr for a discussion on strategies to address global warming.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

What time are these specials on?
I'll wouldn't mind streaming the braodcast.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You know what else is funny, is that forum that Sleepy posted a link to awhile ago re. the mayan calendar. Do you still have that link SB? I lost it.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm of the honest opinion that Art Bell suffers from paranoia. When I stayed in a group home, all of the paranoids listened to Art, and I dont know how many times he himself has gone into hiding. Mild paranoia, questioning of other dimensions....He's a temporal lobe case if I've ever seen one. Probably has DP.

I'm sure its possible to channel the devil, and I'm pretty sure that this guy's voice has been digitally manipulated. Sleepy, if you dont beleive in God and the Devil, then why were you entertaining the idea of this guy being real? And why do these things only happen on Good Friday? Why cant Arnold Schwarznegger defeat the devil in End of Days on St. Patrick's? I'm of the opinion, that just as they say in the Usual Suspects, the greatest trick the devil ever played on humanity was to convince us he doesnt exist. In other words, I think relativism is the best way to abolish any knowledge of the distinction between good and evil. The devil has alot better ways to pervert humanity than to leave messages with Art Bell. Now Oprah Winfrey, there he'd have a chance....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Paranoia is healthy in some circumstances.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cointelpro

Furthermore, I think this incessant need to label anyone who exhibits the mildest forms of paranoia or questioning of reality as a "temporal lobe case" 
is kind of extreme. Now I've heard of Art Bell and hes a fcking nut, agreed. I just think this whole infatuation you have with the temporal lobe and its affect on our perception can get out of hand. But maybe this incessant need to argue and search for finer distinctions is my temporal lobe overacting.

:lol:

Don't take this seriously, I'm just bored.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

homie, actually, i posted this because i knew most of us would get a kick out of it. i guess that message didnt get conveyed. nah im more convinced that this guy used one of those kaybee toystore voice changer devices. he obviously hasnt been keeping up on things because his interpretation of what the devil sounds like is way too mild compared to the kinds of creepy things we have been exposed to in movies and such. i would say that that laugh of his the "MUA A A A AHHHHH!" makes me think of the wicked witch of the west in the wizard of oz. even darkness in legend had a more convincing satan voice then this guy. hes just way too 1940's in his interpretation of lucifer.

BUT!!!!!!!!

i do believe in good evil, dark light, bad good, the darkside the force. ive learned about it in scientific terms and now that concept really makes sense to me. much better then any religion could convey. buddhists got it half right. there is a balance to the universe. but the buddhists f#cked up when they threw up their hands and said its uncontrolable. that theres no point in trying to upset this balance. thats simply not true. life is always trying fighting pushing to upset this balance, and right now, even as this 'demon' states, its losing. thats obvious to anyone. but personally, i have alot of hope that life will win. that good will prevail.. but thats another topic for another time so i digress.

this guy has definately been 'seduced' by the darkside. and its sad. i feel sorry for the guy, or for anyone who wants to see life extinguished. living for the darkside is all about self defeat. and the darkside is constantly trying to use ways to push life to destroy itself. this goes back to the 'big bang' and the dawn of creation. there was only darkness. but life found a way. i know this way. at least, ive learned about how it all happened but again, ill digress and save that for another time.



btw, im not a huge art bell fan. george noory?? now hes the shizz!!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this guy is totally evil. hes a greeter at kmart! how evil can ya be!!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Why cant Arnold Schwarznegger defeat the devil in End of Days on St. Patrick's?


My God, I have been so DOWN this past month. Leave it to you guys ... sleeping in particular, and the other "usual suspects" here, LOL, to have me ROTFLMAO.

Sleeping, I'm always afraid to click on your links. I have no doubt in my mind that this dude is a fake and a flake, but hey, I don't want to get scared shitless anyway, LOL.

People. We're ... odd. 8)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> My God, I have been so DOWN this past month. Leave it to you guys ... sleeping in particular, and the other "usual suspects" here, LOL, to have me ROTFLMAO.
> 
> Sleeping, I'm always afraid to click on your links. I have no doubt in my mind that this dude is a fake and a flake, but hey, I don't want to get scared silly* anyway, LOL.
> 
> People. We're ... odd.


She's Alive!! How's it going Dreamer?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Scattered, 
To be entirely honest, I find it sort of amusing in a very diabolical way that my temporal lobe theory plagues you every single time I put it down in a post. I keep track of these things - I beleive this is the third time you've taken exception to it. And so, in honor of this occassion, I will begin using the acronym TLC (temporal lobe case) at least once in every post I make. Like Where's Waldo, it will be hidden somewhere in the text. For instance, I may just lay down a discreet tlc somwhere. Or I might sign my post PeaceTLC, or I might make a sentence that starts out *T*he *L*eft *C*lown....you just never know where you'll find it. Because I just dont think I've run the theory into the ground _quite_ enough. Haha....mwa-haha....(growing to full maniacal, head thrown back, handrubbing cackle)Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!

Peace
Homeskooled :twisted:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

When I think TLC I think Tender Love and Care or The Learning Channel.

The only reason I take exception to your Temporal Lobe obsession (get it? :wink: ) , is because it seems as ridiculous as the whole obsession with freudian phallic symbols. It's very simplistic to view a whole range of symptoms as being indicative of faulty temporal lobes. Its like interpreting a large part of the world through the lense of neuropsychiatry, you can do whatever you want but at some point its just too much. Why can't we accept that perhaps some people who are labeled as "obsessive" are just that. They are "labeled" and are not pathological in anyway. Of course its a real problem that often requires real treatment or attention. But otherwise it gets dangerous when we view any "abberant" behavior as automatically pathological. It's easy to create a norm and then punish those who violate that created norm by labeling them pathological, even if we do it unconsciously.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

That is, Scattered, unless there actually is a norm. Or I have objective scientific data that correlates certain behaviours to certain brain scans. This is not just a theory. Its not my observation of behaviour, and then random assignment to a lobe of the brain. You do my technicality oriented brain a disservice. It is a very specific list of behaviours assigned by neurologists, neurobiologists, and neuropsychiatrists to people with abnormal temporal lobes which are corroborated as such by objective data. This is not Freud's phallic symbols. Because as much as you would not like to be seen as such, you are one of the people who views your DP and all it entails as a gift or as a special insight, which must be protected from any slander of "pathology". The fact of the matter is, your symptoms are more than likely pathological, if you consider pathology to be a deviation from the norm which subtracts from the health of an individual. I consider DP, and excessive moody philosophical rumination, to be just thatlc.

Peace
Homeskooled

PS- By the way, I get the temporal lobe obsession. Very wry sense of humor.....Mwa-ha-ha-ha.....


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

HANG ON!!!!!



> Because as much as you would not like to be seen as such, you are one of the people who views your DP and all it entails as a gift or as a special insight, which must be protected from any slander of "pathology".


i thought scattered was the exact opposite of this??

alright now im confused. :shock:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Nobody understands me. Nobody  . I go off on both ends because I advocate an interpretation that is between both extremes. Homeskooled represents an extreme view that reduces all behavior to biology. And while I recognize that all behavior has a basis in biology I also recognize that all individuals have some say in their own biology. Homeskooled wants to advance an idea that an individual with DP can only get better with medication because they are essentially a slave to their "faulty lobes". This can be a dangerous idea because then every time a person exhibits behavior that is contrary to a culturally constructed norm they are considered abnormal and their opinion is automatically discredited. It is viewed as the result of pathology. Their opinions and ideas are to be ignored and they are to be medicated or helped to become like everyone else.

The other extreme is viewing DP as a spiritual attainment, gateway to spiritual knowledge, or a priviledged point of view. I disagree. DP is not a priviledged point of view. It IS a problem. But it is only a problem insomuch as it presents a barrier to life. If DP presented no barrier to daily life and an individual was able to live as he pleased then I reject this as pathology. But if you're freaking out all the time,and can't live as you wish to live, you should get help. The problem is that most people don't appreciate a nuanced point of view or a need for balance. It's either/or with everyone.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Scattered,



> Homeskooled represents an extreme view that reduces all behavior to biology.


Now does he? Well, let me give that Homeskooled kid a piece of my mind, because I happen to disagree with his all or nothing stance that impinges on people's free will. Those darn biological reductionists....

What Homeskooled _should_ be espousing is that the brain gives us urges (sometimes ones to write copiously, sometimes to be angry for no good reason at all, sometimes to ruminate on the meaning of our existence) and that we being **** sapiens with, hopefully, working prefrontal grey matter,can decide to follow or not. Sometimes the "not" option isnt an option, either because someone is missing the said grey matter, or they choose to follow the urges, or the urges are too strong. When the brain is telling one to be moody and very, very upset, that could end up in someone getting hurt. Or when the brain is telling someone to think about the meaning of life, it could lead to endless obsession. _That's_ what Homeskooled should be saying, darn him. Then I guess he wouldnt be a biological reductionist - he might just be reducing what is biological to what _is_ biological, and reducing to choice what is up to choice. Oh well, can lead a horse to water but you cant make'em drink. Good thing your here to keep him on his toes, Scattered.



> But it is only a problem insomuch as it presents a barrier to life. If DP presented no barrier to daily life and an individual was able to live as he pleased then I reject this as pathology.


That would mean that anything that remained asymptomatic wouldnt be pathological. A person carrying hepatitis without it bothering him would then have, in your definition, a "benign" hepatitis. And sure, it might seem that way for a while. But in the end, objective testing would show that it was causing an organ to perform below expectations. That organ would be the liver. And in DP, tests show that another organ performs below the norm. The TLC. Ding ding! End of round one.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

No you are, for the most part a reductionist. And if you aren't a reductionist then you sure seem intent on espousing views thats are for the most part in accordance with that viewpoint. From prior posts I'm aware of your opinion that therapy, while somewhat helpful, has NO effect whatsoever on the temporal lobe. And unless you have recounted this statement that would also lead us to believe that a malfunction in the temporal lobe, which as was previously stated cannot be healed with therapy, would be completely outside the realm of personal willpower. So, perhaps I can fine tune my statement and say that you are only a reductionist when it comes to matters of the temporal lobe which, in your view, can only be changed through medication.

Ah...so if I am obsessive and I'm obsessive because I have an overly active temporal lobe, then there is little to nothing I can personally do to change this state of affairs. I will continue to be obsessive regardless of any positive life changes or therapy because, for all intents and purposes, I am a slave to faulty biology.

I appreciate the fact that you choose to make these slight distinctions. I just think in regards to this specific topic, rumination as a result of depersonalization, we have a level of control and can overcome our biology. I think a changed diet, changed life patterns and habits, and correct choices will "settle the lobe". I think that while we have no control whatsoever over DIRECT change we do have INDIRECT control. We can set into motion a series of events and changes that will lead to vast improvement and symptom reduction. In this respect our will matters and our choices matter.

I think its funny that you compare my statement about pathology to a physical illness. I understand that you do this because you believe depersonalization is completely physical.You think that it is akin to diabetes or cancer or anything else that we have no control over. An individual has little control over physical illness. They can change their lifestyle but beyond that they are a slave to their body and to the technology that exists to treat them. So I'll disregard this statement because obviously an asymptomatic disease is deadly and should be treated. I'm talking about mental illness and this is far more controversial. It is so because people believe in a clearly established norm. They think that they can scan a brain and show the difference between normal and abnormal. I agree to a certain extent but also believe that alot of mental illness is cultural. What is inacceptable and pathological in one society is adaptive in another. A mental illness that is asymptomatic is nonexistent. If there is brain damage then that is a different case. However, I don't believe that a brain that functions differently from a "perfectly adjusted individual" is somehow pathological. The only norm we have is the difference between a brain that is damaged and a brain that is not. If there is more "activity" in an area of the brain than in a normal individual I don't consider this outright pathology. But I'll claim ignorance on this point because of my lack of knowledge of neurobiology.


----------

